# How to find and participarte in local hay auction?



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Is there a resource online that lists area hay auctions? I may have more than I need come fall.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could check out livestock auction barns.Alot of them will also have a hay auction.

There is some larger hay auctions south of you.Sauk Centre,St Clould,Litchfield.

You have a local farm paper to advertise in? Craigslist?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, that helps me out. Hope I get to play and learn about it a little this fall.


----------

